# New 230Rs



## Johncn (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello,

We are currently in Jetty Park Campground (Cape Canaveral, Florida) in our new Outback.

Just wanted to thank the forum members here who gave us solid advice leading up to our purchase of a 2012 230RS. The posts on these boards helped us make informed decisions about which TT to buy, alerted us to common issues to check for (the PDI list), and provided tips for equipping both the trailer and the tow vehicle to make our first trip with any kind of trailer in a safer manner than we would have otherwise.

We will post details of purchase and equipment selection process later today or tomorrow, but it's a beautiful day at the beach, and we want to take advantage of the tide being way out. This is a great little county campground at the entrance to Port Canaveral, with a fishing pier, full hook ups, and a killer beach. ;-)

Our TV (1998 Dodge Durango) is at the upper end of it's maximum tow range, so we got the Reese Straight Line WD hitch setup (as recommended here), and it performed admirably. Our Durango had no issues at all pulling the weight in quite interesting conditions for our first trip, including lots of construction, tons of big truck and bus traffic passing us, hours of uneven pavement, and even a bonus severe thunderstorm with 55-60 MPH wind gusts...in a construction zone...in Orlando rush hour...lol.

We turned Overdrive off (as recommended here), and RPMs were a steady 400 above the usual highway cruise of 1800-1900 at 55-60 MPH. Engine temperatures stayed at the exactly same as usual, even with ambient temps in the mid 90's and periods of heavy traffic. The P2 brake controller (recommended here) was just great at a little over half setting, and we never felt like there was any problem controlling the momentum of the trailer and tow vehicle.

I am NOT sure I would try the Appalachians with this particular setup, let alone the Rockies, but things felt pretty good once we got used to it, and I really appreciated the advice of the members here. We're very happy with our Outback, the hitch and brake setup, and the Carefree Add-a-Room screen room (recommended here)...all of which we detail in a future post in case it helps some others.

Thanks,

Johncn

*At Camping World, Fort Myers dealership, ready to roll:*










*In slow traffic just after exciting the Orlando Severe Thunderstorm Thrill Ride:*


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations on a fine choice of trailer and a cool place to take your maiden voyage. I watched a shuttle launch from there.
I look forward to reading your experiences with the 230RS. Good Luck


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase! Sounds like you are already enjoying it! We too are newer owners and have learned a lot from the site. We are heading to Eastern WA next week to enjoy the sun and do a few mods on the trailer to. Have a fun summer!

S


----------



## NFARCH (Apr 2, 2012)

I just got my 230RS in May. Absolutely love it. My 2009 Dodge Ram tows it fine. Had the quad inside and it fit great Enjoy. I am near the Rockies. Let me know if you are ever in the Calgary Alberta Canada area and we could meet up.


----------

